# Which knitted items have you found the most useful?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I've fallen in love with knitting, but there comes a point when you don't need another scarf or hat, then what? 

There are not too many people in my circle who want/need knitted items, so, in order to satisfy my need to knit, I'm trying to find some useful items to knit. I've already made a bunch of washcloths, and now I'm curious...what have you knit that you actually use. Not something that sits folded away in a drawer, but something that was worth the time and effort you put into making it.

Just want to add, knitting is such a lovely pasttime, it's worth doing for its own sake, but I'm also a very practical person with limited space and resources. 

Any thoughts? 

stef


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

Have you thought of knitting for charity? There is a group here that collects knitted and crocheted items to distribute to local charities. Newborn hats go to the hospital, adult and child hats and scarves are delivered to various charities that assist the poor and homeless, as are knitted/crocheted blankets. There's a drop box at one of the local yarn stores in town where people can leave their item and it will be picked up and delivered to the appropriate place.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

FarmersDaughter said:


> Have you thought of knitting for charity? There is a group here that collects knitted and crocheted items to distribute to local charities. Newborn hats go to the hospital, adult and child hats and scarves are delivered to various charities that assist the poor and homeless, as are knitted/crocheted blankets. There's a drop box at one of the local yarn stores in town where people can leave their item and it will be picked up and delivered to the appropriate place.


I appreciate the suggestion. Is that what you do?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Things that I have knit that I know get used and ones that have been knitted for me that I do use the most; socks, sweaters, scarves, mittens, hats, oh and wash clothes.

Charity knitting can be very rewarding and you can find charities to knit for from all over the world. There are Afghans for Afghans, leper bandages, preemie caps, chemo caps, helmet liners for soldiers, mittens and hats for all sort of kids in need. you k=name it and there is a charity out there that needs it. My mother, 85 yrs, sits and knits lap blankets/shawls for veterans while she watches TV, donates them to the local VA.


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

Stef said:


> I appreciate the suggestion. Is that what you do?


I just started crocheting 4 or 5 months ago, so I've been pretty busy learning and making things for family, friends and myself. But this past week I started working on a wool scarf to donate, and I think I'm going to make a hat to go with it. I was given some wool yarn for Christmas that's a color that doesn't really work for me, but I thought it would make a nice, warm hat and scarf for someone that needs it. Also have some cotton yarn left from a baby hat that I made for a friend, and I think my next project might be to make a few baby hats for charity, too. I tend to have more than one project going at a time, so I've decided to work on some charity projects while I'm making things for myself and family.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Things that I have knit that I know get used and ones that have been knitted for me that I do use the most;* socks*, sweaters, scarves, mittens, hats, oh and wash clothes.
> 
> Charity knitting can be very rewarding and you can find charities to knit for from all over the world. There are Afghans for Afghans, leper bandages, preemie caps, chemo caps, helmet liners for soldiers, mittens and hats for all sort of kids in need. you k=name it and there is a charity out there that needs it. My mother, 85 yrs, sits and knits lap blankets/shawls for veterans while she watches TV, donates them to the local VA.


I've thought about socks, but, have hesitated because my dear Mom used to knit us socks. They were kind of thick so you could not wear them in shoes, and the heel wore out real fast. 

This was easily over thirty years ago. Are the newer yarns (or yarns I've never bought) more resilient to walking in/on?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Things have changed a lot in the world of sock knitting in the past 30 years


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

There are quite a few things that are usable. Unfortunately it will vary from person to person. Remember also that some things wear out. Dishcloths and pot holders, lap quilts and afghans and shawls, mittens and hats, socks and scarves and sweaters. I also make wool baby pants and toys. I find that nearly every project I can think up would be a highly useful (and aesthetically pleasing) item.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Knitting myself a drawer full of socks is my goal. I don't have a deadline for this goal, but it is my goal, nonetheless. Go see the sock yarn at the store, check out some Paton's sock yarn.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

My mom makes lap robes for both the Vetrans and the local old folks home. She recommends using synthetics because they wash easily and need no extra care. Not much time for special washing requirements in the laundry at nursing homes or hospitals. Synthetics stay nice regardless of care. Really is too bad because wool is SO NICE to work with. She gets a double benefit, being able to try out new and exciting stitches, as well as feeling good with giving the finished products to those who need them. Lap robes go pretty fast for her, only a bit larger than baby blankets. Easy to work with in her lounger chair. She seems to attract yarn donations, everyone calls her when they want to give away their stash. She also gives the yarns on to others who want to make items for charity, maybe can't afford the materials. 

We also have the ladies' group who knit the baby hats for the hospital, each baby gets one after their birth to keep them warm. Our Church takes donation mittens and hats, scarves, has always got plenty of folks needing them to stay warm. A number of folks work to provide the items year around. Other local groups also collect these kinds of donations year around, hand them out locally in the fall.

I have sewed donation items, since my knitting and crocheting is not very skilled or fast yet. Being able to make things for others does make you feel pretty good! You enjoy the making, skill improvement, there is ALWAYS someone happy to recieve and use the finished stuff.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

In the winter I live in my wool sweaters, socks, hats.and cowels. Wool socks are so warm inside rubber barn boots that have no insulation. 

I prefer cowls to scarves when working outside. We can get some fierce wind funneling through the valley here and a nice high cowel has been the best.

I also love to knit baby clothes. When I was expecting our son, neighbors of my mom's over in England sent lots of little hand knits for him. Some of these people I didn't even know. So now I knit for people I don't know. As soon as I hear someones daughter is expecting it's a good excuse to look at baby patterns and get down to work. 

Pauline


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

When my daughter was born (she died that day, we knew she was broken and wouldn't make it) the hospital had clothes and a blanket for her, since in situations like that it's often a sudden thing and there is no time to prepare.

I didn't get to bring my baby home, but that little pink jumpsuit and the hand knit blanket were mine. Some loving and kind person knit little blankets, just for babies like mine who weren't gonna make it home ... so that their mommies and daddies would have something to remember.

When my son was born, a year later, he came home wrapped in that same yellow blanket. It's very precious to me.

So, from first hand experience, I can tell you that the love and warmth that someone put into a blanket knit for a total stranger is deeply appreciated.

---

In my every day life I actually wear my shawls a *lot*. It's chilly here and even in summer you go from hot outside to freezing air conditioning inside so I wear them all year. Hair bands (I truly am a Frazzlehead with a full head of impossible to manage curls that require some form of control), socks, mitts (it's Canada!), fingerless gloves (for spring and fall) ... 

Haven't run out of stuff to use yet.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You need a shawl. Make simple one, then try lace. I knit hats for charity. I knit socks for myself. I've knit my a few cable sweaters. If you get bored with that, try a gansey using the traditional very thin yarn. One of my friends knits afghans and just finished a blanket. Then there are the vests and half mitts.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle what a wonderful story.


----------

